# What is this?



## Tanner. C (Apr 17, 2019)

Could someone help with identifying what this is and how to treat it? 

My guess was bacteria.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Apr 17, 2019)

Quite possibly erwinia, the bane of many a good slipper orchid. It's serious stuff. The infected areas will likely have a very distinctive smell, like sweet fermentation if it's erwinia. It's at its prime when temperatures warm up, and this stuff moves quickly. Entire plants can be reduced to mush in a matter of a couple days.

Treatment: First, all infected tissue must go. Even if it means that the infected growth has to be cut off entirely. This stuff is very contagious, so be sure to use clean cutting tools, and even gloves. Be vigilant not to cross contaminate tissues. So, hand washing is a must. Discard of the infected material far away from your plants, directly in the trash.

Next, use what you have to treat for bacteria. You can go the innoculant route. Or you can use physan type products. Or you can use antibiotic treatments. Some stick with natural remedies like cinnamon and hydrogen peroxide.

If you can, it's best to quarantine the plant for awhile. It can also be a sign that you need to increase your air flow or tweak your watering practices. Some folks also link its prevalence with higher potassium fertilizers, but I'm not sure if cutting back actually helps.


----------



## Tanner. C (Apr 17, 2019)

It did have that smell to it! It's only on one growths out of three so I'll try to split it and toss the bad growth repot the two good growths and put it away from my other plants for a while.


----------



## troy (Apr 17, 2019)

Damn!!! That stuff sucks!! Ususally from stress, temp related


----------



## Tanner. C (Apr 17, 2019)

troy said:


> Damn!!! That stuff sucks!! Ususally from stress, temp related



My power went out and the plants did get a temp dip then a couple really hot humid days... That most likely did it!

I cleaned it up and will keep a close eye on it .


----------



## abax (Apr 17, 2019)

Try to get NYCEric for Dragon's Blood which is
a plant extract that is a miracle to me.


----------



## musa (Apr 18, 2019)

Tanner, I'm feeling with you, that looks quite serious.
Be especially careful with all plant sap and objects contaminated with it like cutting instruments etc. That is the way bacteria easily can spread.

@mrhappyrotter What have you in mind when mentioning the innoculant route? Are there possibilities for plants? Do you know any atibiotics for plants? In Europe there isn't any product on the market, even for fire blight I know of nothing alike.


----------



## Ray (Apr 18, 2019)

I believe he was referring to products containing beneficial microorganisms, such as Concentric Ag Garden Solution or EM-1. They are sold as plant probiotics, but have curative effects, as well.

I have cured erwinia infections with the Garden Solution product.


----------



## Marco Giovanni Motta (Apr 18, 2019)

musa said:


> Tanner, I'm feeling with you, that looks quite serious.
> Be especially careful with all plant sap and objects contaminated with it like cutting instruments etc. That is the way bacteria easily can spread.
> 
> @mrhappyrotter What have you in mind when mentioning the innoculant route? Are there possibilities for plants? Do you know any atibiotics for plants? In Europe there isn't any product on the market, even for fire blight I know of nothing alike.


Try to buy Neomicina powder, It is very common in pharmacy, cut the infected tissue an make a batter anse a brush to cover the infected zone


----------



## Tanner. C (Apr 18, 2019)

I removed the entire infected plant since it was a three growth plant. The other two growths look great! I'll keep a close eye on them to make sure it doesn't get infected.


----------



## richgarrison (Apr 18, 2019)

awesome advice from @mrhappyrotter 

the possible silver lining here is that cutting this out at the rhizome typically activates additional eyes, and you end up with the plant going in multiple directions... (and then many flower spikes... )


----------



## musa (Apr 18, 2019)

Thanks Ray and Marco!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 19, 2019)

You could treat it with Dragon's blood without removing the damaged tissue. Otherwise, pull off (Don't cut) the damaged growth. (oops, I see you removed, OK) Definitely water less/more carefully, and move away from the collection.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 5, 2019)

To my mind its like gangrene - treatments wont work unless you remove the 'rotten flesh'. then Dragons blood/cinnamon/ etc etc More air. Less water.


----------

